# It's been a while under difficult circumstances



## 31818

Hello HavaPals. Well, my heart took a licken' but it kept on ticken' I am back at home convalescing after spending a month in Emergency Rooms and ICU's at Kaiser and USC Medical Center Cardiac units. My health is returning on a daily basis.

Toward the end August I went to Kaiser Hospital for a routine checkup. A sharp eyed nurse technician spotted that something was not right. I was sent directly to Kaiser E.R. for analysis. I suffered every known travesty known to man including intubation (you don't ever want to go through that, trust me), cameras passed through veins into the interior of my heart, angiograms, echo invasive grams, and a catheters. I also had radioactive isotopes inserted in my blood stream. The results were not good. It was discovered I had a rare bacterial (Staphylococci) blood infection that had metastasized on my heart. The heart is about the size of an apple. I had an abscess the size of a plum on the left side of my heart. It had destroyed or damaged most of the heart valves and I was in bad shape. Cardiologists gave me a couple of weeks to a year for survival without immediate major surgery. I was selected as a candidate for radical surgery because my vitals and fitness was of a male 15 years younger than my age - strong, cognitive, optimistic, and a motivated SOB. I had an excellent chance for survival as a consequence. I elected to roll the dice with an unknown surgery outcome. The other choice (no surgery and certain death) was unacceptable to me.

I had open heart surgery on Sept. 1 at USC Med Center in Los Angeles because it is one of the top 6 cardiac surgery units in the US. My surgery was considered high risk and was performed by a bunch of brilliant kids (30’s - 40's) from around the US and world supervised by a senior and very experienced USC cardiac surgeon... Surgery took about 5 hours. My circulatory system was connected to a mechanical heart during the procedure and my heart was taken off line. I had an "out of body" experience during that time - it was real, detailed, and still very vibrant to me. Two valves were replaced with bovine parts (pig and cow) while other valves and connective tissue were reconstructed. I spent 6 days at USC in post-op before being transferred back to Kaiser for further recovery and analysis and being discharged last Tuesday to my home. Assisting Momi with my recovery are our two daughters who are alternating staying with us. Things are progressing nicely as I improve on a daily basis. Unfortunately I cannot have visitors at this time because if I were to contract C-19 at this time in my weakened state, it would kill me. I will be in self-isolation for at least the next month. My primary cardiac physician said it is the worst heart damage he has seen in 30 years of practice.

I can't say enough good things about my Kaiser "Senior Advantage" Health insurance – wonderful compassionate, caring, professional staff – although spending a month in the hospital IS NOT a recommended way to lose 25 pounds! Kaiser is only represented in about a dozen States, primarily in the West. Although my surgery and hospital stay is well into six figures, my actual “out of pocket” expense per year per member is a maximum of $4000 for everything, including medications. Monthly premiums cost me nothing. They are paid by SocSec Medicare. It’s a deal!

RICKY: Ricky and I were reunited last week after a month of separation. He became very emotional, well, we both did. He now refuses to leave my side. I started walking outside again yesterday. Ricky is in heaven when he walks with me, - open mouth from ear to ear! We have started out walking half a mile, twice each day with adult supervision. I do have an I.V. attached into my right bicep ( a PICC line for the medical professionals on the list) feeding me constant antibiotics into my bloodstream 24 hours per day, so it goes wherever I go. We’re on our way back!

LOCAL FIRES: The El Dorado Fire started about 10 miles north of us in late August as I was in the hospital. Fortunately, the fire never threatened our community although the air quality was very bad. Momi suspended walks with Ricky because being outdoors was very unhealthy for man and beast. They stayed indoors breathing filtered conditioned air in the 100+ degree heat. The fire was started by a local family at a local park who were celebrating a “gender reveal” party by setting off fireworks (clearly posted ‘prohibited’) in dry grass. Several homes were destroyed and one firefighter has been killed in the fire that is still not under control. The family will be responsible for costs so the gender reveal party will definitely bankrupt them plus they may be charged with manslaughter for the death of the firefighter. SMH.

There you have it in a nutshell. We’re back and getting stronger. I will participate on HF as I have time and the health. Carry on, we’re going to be okay.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I thought of you, because I knew you had a covid test come back negative but weren’t feeling 100%. It sounds like there’s a good chance you’ll feel better than you have in a long time, but you have to protect your recovery first. Don’t push yourself too hard, and enjoy all of the Ricky snuggles! 

Congratulations on what sounds like an innovative surgery!


----------



## Janet

Wow – the curse of 2020 strikes again. 

Your ordeal sounds daunting. But it seems like you are taking the right precautions in your convalescence, have excellent support, a good attitude and are most fortunate with your health care provider.

You have been much missed here on the Forum, and it is lovely to have you back. 

Janet


----------



## Molly120213

I am so sorry you have had to deal with all of these health issues. That is some story! So happy that you made it through all of that and hope you feel better and stronger real soon. Take care of yourself and let your family (including Ricky) take care of you during your recovery. Molly and I send hugs and healing prayers to you!

Diane


----------



## Vartina Ancrum

Oh my goodness. I am sorry to hear about your issues. We are glad you back. You were missed! Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

OMG POPI! I've actually been worried about you as it's been awhile since I've seen any posts. I'm soooo glad you are on the road to recovery. What an ordeal! Praise the Lord!!

I would absolutely love to hear about your out of body experiences. That subject fascinates me. If you don't want to post publicly you can certainly PM me if you feel comfortable telling about it. If you aren't comfortable talking about it, I understand.

I'm am so, so glad to see a post from you. I was actually worried about you because of the fires. I'm glad you didn't have to deal with that. 

Welcome home!


----------



## Jane Powers

*So Glad You're OK!*

I am relieved to hear that you're OK, Popi. Although I'm new to the forum, I have missed your insight and humor. I'm glad you're back and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Glad you are home and recovering with your family and your best friend Ricky.:smile2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom

I haven't posted in a while but check in a lot and enjoy your posts (especially enjoy Ricki's antics). Prayers for your continued recovery.


----------



## JaJa

Oh my gosh I’s so glad you’re okay! Last weekend I mentioned to Ed that I hadn’t seen a post from you in a long time and was wondering how your were doing. I still have the pic in my head of Ricky trying to stand up on the wall next to his buddy. We have some doctors in our family so I have a decent idea of what you’ve described. That is an incredible ordeal for any human body! USC Medical center is fantastic and thank goodness you have Kaiser Senior Advantage. You and Ricky remind me of my Dad and his Havanese. I’m 60 so they’re both gone but as far as Clancy was concerned the sun rose and set over my Dad. Picturing you and Ricky makes me teary eyed. 
If you wanted to post about your near death experience that would be wonderful although wanting it to be private is certainly understandable. I’ve had 2 friends go through that and it was calming to hear about. Most importantly of course is that you are okay! I know I’m still in newbie status but I’ve always loved your posts and am glad you and Ricky (Momi and daughters) have brighter days ahead. 🌺


----------



## Melissa Woods

OMG I am so sorry you endured all of this. And so happy you're okay and have been reunited with Ricky. What a terrible experience this sounds like. I was wondering where you were...


----------



## Tere

I was so sure that you and Ricky were off on a fun adventure! But happy to hear that you are on the mend and back with the incredible Ricky.
Let the curse of 2020 be over and better days ahead!


----------



## Faithb

I am so happy to hear that the worst is behind you and that you are on the mend! We missed your posts and Ricky stories and am glad to see you are back on the Forum. Prayers to you for a complete recovery.


----------



## Heather's

OMG Popi...I've been thinking about you the last few weeks. I'm so glad your finally back! I was going to send PM, but then I thought you, Momi and Ricky might be on a trip to Cabo. I was a little worried due to the COVID situation. I'm so sorry to hear about all the difficult things you have been going through. Being a CV nurse I have seen a valve needing replacement due to an infection, but nothing like your experience! I know surgery is never an easy journey. Like Jackie and JaJa mentioned...I'm also curious about your out of body experience. I have heard a few stories...Ricky must have been absolutely ecstatic when his Popi returned home! 🥰 It's good to hear you are feelling stronger and recovering well. Sending healing thoughts your way. You were sure missed!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I started walking outside again yesterday. Ricky is in heaven when he walks with me, - open mouth from ear to ear! We have started out walking half a mile, twice each day with adult supervision. I do have an I.V. attached into my right bicep ( a PICC line for the medical professionals on the list) feeding me constant antibiotics into my bloodstream 24 hours per day, so it goes wherever I go. We're on our way back!


I have to admit, I'm glad you're feeling well enough to walk that far, but that seems like a long distance to walk with an IV pole! I'm with Momi, fires or no fires, keep yourself safe  Walking to the end of the driveway is something to be proud of less than a month after major surgery.


----------



## 31818

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I have to admit, I'm glad you're feeling well enough to walk that far, but that seems like a long distance to walk with an IV pole!


Eva E, let me clear up the confusion. The I.V. that I am using is not on a pole, it is on a PICC line. A PICC line consists of one or more thin lines about the size of soft vermicelli noodles. On one end of the the PICC is a quick connect that attaches to the I.V. dispenser. The other end of the PICC line runs through a vein in a slit in my right arm just below the bicep that ends in the vicinity of my "new" heart (no discomfort whatsoever) and dispenses antibiotics to the vicinity of the heart to prevent any new infections. The I.V. dispenser is a soft "plastic" ball about the size of an orange. It houses enough antibiotics for 24 hours. Momi sterilizes and attaches a new I.V. ball every evening at 9pm. I sleep with the ball under my pillow or whatever overnight. 8 hours later when I wake up the ball (being soft plastic) has collapsed about 1/3 (8/24 = 1/3). I wear lose fitting shorts on my walks and the partially collapsed ball easily fits in a front pocket and is essentially invisible. I have two hands free to manage Ricky (who is very good at loose leash walking - no pulling or lagging) and swing my arms to increase respiration rate. My cardiac surgeon wants me to get my new parts working - hard - for short periods of time to make them stronger.

*** funny story: I asked my surgeon if he would authorize a temporary handicap parking sticker for me, when I go to the clinic. He said. "NO WAY"!. He said I want you walking from the furthest point in the parking lot to the clinic entrance, not sitting on my butt in the car. He said if it were up to him, he would ban handicap parking unless someone is in a hearse! :laugh:

TECHNOLOGY: I am automatically enrolled in Kaiser's Cardiac Rehabilitation Program. Kaiser is loaning me a Samsung Smart Watch for 7 weeks during this program When I am exercising (walking) my heart rate and blood pressure is uploaded immediately to Kaiser. Kaiser will call me when I need to "back off" or "step it up". If I get no calls, I am doing it right.

Kaiser sends a Home Health Nurse to my house at least once a week to take a blood sample. I take Warforin tablets to prevent blood clots on my new heart parts. Kaiser calls me within an hour to increase or decrease the Warforin during the next week depending on blood analysis.

My cardiac surgeon explained to me prior to surgery that he could use either either mechanical (plastic and stainless steel) parts or animal (Bovine -cow and pig) parts for my new heart. He would use animal parts for my heart because of my relatively "young" age and my overall fitness. Animal parts last longer and are less prone to blood clots than mechanical parts. The surgeon said the only problem is I'm going to outlive my friends with these new animal parts! :frown2:

You may recall that we purchased a bidet toilet seat last March. This toilet seat has more than paid for itself in the last two weeks. For a patient with limited twisting and turning mobility the bidet toilet seat makes personal hygiene a breeze. Momi was totally committed to it after two day use. She says she will never own another house without one. I am sold on it too. It is worth every centavo.

I had a down day yesterday (psychological, which is common for cardiac survivors) but feeling much better today, which is common for cardiac survivors.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> You may recall that we purchased a bidet toilet seat last March. This toilet seat has more than paid for itself in the last two weeks. For a patient with limited twisting and turning mobility the bidet toilet seat makes personal hygiene a breeze. Momi was totally committed to it after two day use. She says she will never own another house without one. I am sold on it too. It is worth every centavo.
> 
> I had a down day yesterday (psychological, which is common for cardiac survivors) but feeling much better today, which is common for cardiac survivors.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I had a friend who had triple (or maybe it was quadruple) bypass surgery. He also had depression sometimes afterwards and was told the same thing about the up and down emotions cardiac survivors go through. Just keep on smiling and and letting Ricky give you doggy hugs. We are all giving you virtual hugs! We are really blessed to have these amazing advances in our medical professions. It's really incredible what they can do now.

Not to get personal or anything, but when you use a bidet, don't you have to use a towel or something to dry off with? I visualize them spraying a jet of water on the nether regions. :surprise:


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I had a friend who had triple (or maybe it was quadruple) bypass surgery. He also had depression sometimes afterwards and was told the same thing about the up and down emotions cardiac survivors go through. Just keep on smiling and and letting Ricky give you doggy hugs. We are all giving you virtual hugs! We are really blessed to have these amazing advances in our medical professions. It's really incredible what they can do now.


Yep, it is an emotional roller coaster, but it gets better over time. I think I am over the worst of it. Remember, my youngest daughter is a clinical psychologist and she is always just a phone call away. AND a Havanese is just the technology for moderating mood swings! My mood moderator is sound asleep right next to me now. All this new exercise with Popi is very tiring to him.



> Not to get personal or anything, but when you use a bidet, don't you have to use a towel or something to dry off with? I visualize them spraying a jet of water on the nether regions. :surprise:


You get what you pay for in a bidet toilet seat - the more you pay, the more bells and whistles. We purchased a relatively expensive one, the Brondell S1000. Yes, it includes a key pad adjustable spray of water to clean thoroughly (at various temperatures), but it also includes a blow dryer, with 4 different selectable dryer heats for personal comfort. It blows in just the right location for complete comfort and drying. No TP required. But wait, there is more! the dryer can be adjusted with key pad for front or rear drying for differences in male and female anatomy. It has been over 6 months since we have purchased any TP! Ain't technology wonderful?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

Yes it is! We’re getting one next year. Although no TP will remove one of Jodie’s favorite activities when we’re not looking😋


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

DS had a pic line once and then a port, and they did make it much easier to do IV’s at home. With the picc line he couldn’t take a bath, that part wasn’t fun  He’s never had that cool ball thing! That must make it much easier to be mobile. I seem to remember that he still had to have labs drawn from a different place, but I don’t remember why. 

I keep forgetting to renew our handicapped parking card, and I’ve found that dropping DS off at the entrance is often easier anyway. The first time they gave me the paperwork it sat in my car for months. I had always assumed they were more for wheelchair access, and one of his doctors gave it to us after she found out we didn’t have one. I was in the habit of not taking him on a lot of errands anyway. But around this time, DD had a dance performance on a college campus and we had to park and walk halfway across campus. DS sat down in the middle of a field and couldn’t go any further. I had to carry him the rest of the way. He was 9 (thankfully, he was the size of a 5 year old, but it was quite a workout). I took the paperwork in the next day! He has some mobility issues but generally he manages. As long as he doesn’t have to walk across campus! His motor skills are often harder - he can barely control the car door opening. The best part about handicapped parking is more space next to the parking spot - I don’t have to worry when he throws open the door that he’s denting someone’s car!

The monitoring of your heart through the watch is incredible! I bet it makes a huge difference in recovery because the monitoring can help you to exercise even more safely. It’s still impressive to me that you’re able to do so much  Keep up the good work! Tell Ricky “Good job,” too, for being such a good motivator!


----------



## krandall

When I was so sick with the infection last year (and because of that, off all my RA meds) my doc got my a handicapped card. I only wanted a temporary one, and he insisted on a permanent one. He said, “You don't need to use it when you don’t need it!” And now that I am back on my RA meds, and over the infection, USUALLY I don’t. But there are times, like at a big fair, or event parking, where the walking in the parking lot would exhaust me so much that I couldn't enjoy the event. (Pre-Covid... who goes anyplace like that now!?!?) Then I appreciated having it.

When I was REALLY sick, I found that the handicapped spaces are not ALWAYS the closest to the door. Nor do they help much when things like the motorized carts in the grocery stores aren’t properly charged and leave you stranded at the back of the store... . I also found that while some people are very kind and helpfel, others, when they see that you are on crutchesand moving slowlyhurry to get in front of you so you don’t slow them down. Some people are incredibly rude to handicapped people! That year of being REALLY handicapped made me much more aware of what some people live with all their lives.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> You get what you pay for in a bidet toilet seat - the more you pay, the more bells and whistles. We purchased a relatively expensive one, the Brondell S1000. Yes, it includes a key pad adjustable spray of water to clean thoroughly (at various temperatures), but it also includes a blow dryer, with 4 different selectable dryer heats for personal comfort. It blows in just the right location for complete comfort and drying. No TP required. But wait, there is more! the dryer can be adjusted with key pad for front or rear drying for differences in male and female anatomy. It has been over 6 months since we have purchased any TP! Ain't technology wonderful?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ok. But it's a toilet seat? I always thought it was an entirely separate toilet, all the way down to the floor. I guess I'm going to have to do some research! Just another dumb (and personal) question. How long does it take to get dry? I know those hand blowers in some of the public restrooms take forever.


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Just another dumb (and personal) question. How long does it take to get dry? I know those hand blowers in some of the public restrooms take forever.


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; That's pretty funny Jackie! Actually I was thinking the same thing. I remember looking at the TOTO when we had to replace a toilet and it was expensive.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> When I was so sick with the infection last year (and because of that, off all my RA meds) my doc got my a handicapped card. I only wanted a temporary one, and he insisted on a permanent one. He said, "You don't need to use it when you don't need it!" And now that I am back on my RA meds, and over the infection, USUALLY I don't. But there are times, like at a big fair, or event parking, where the walking in the parking lot would exhaust me so much that I couldn't enjoy the event. (Pre-Covid... who goes anyplace like that now!?!?) Then I appreciated having it.
> 
> When I was REALLY sick, I found that the handicapped spaces are not ALWAYS the closest to the door. Nor do they help much when things like the motorized carts in the grocery stores aren't properly charged and leave you stranded at the back of the store... . I also found that while some people are very kind and helpfel, others, when they see that you are on crutchesand moving slowlyhurry to get in front of you so you don't slow them down. Some people are incredibly rude to handicapped people! That year of being REALLY handicapped made me much more aware of what some people live with all their lives.


I have to admit, as much as I thought I was polite and considerate, I was completely oblivious. Especially to the fact that so many people don't have an obvious physical disability but do have serious physical limitations. I mean, I understood this logically, I just didn't realize what that means and what it looks like in the world. Most people are really nice most of the time, hardly anyone anymore would actually be rude to someone with a disability on purpose, especially kids because they're being brought up with "no bullying" expectations. But one thing that used to make DS SO upset is when other kids told him to hurry. I mean, it happened ALL the time, lining up and walking between classrooms in elementary school, etc. When he was younger he couldn't open the doors at school and he would get trapped because he'd get left behind. Most people would never know by looking at him, unless you watch him closely when he walks, because his gait is a little off. So it really reinforced to me in a different way that we just can't know what is going on with someone, and to be more aware of people around me. Like if they've just had major heart surgery! I'm sometimes a pretty oblivious person in general so I'm sure I miss things, but hopefully I'm not wandering around stores making life more difficult for other people too often


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Heather's said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; That's pretty funny Jackie! Actually I was thinking the same thing. I remember looking at the TOTO when we had to replace a toilet and it was expensive.


There's actually a kit that replaces the internal, functional part of the toilet so the porcelain stays the same. Our house came with contractor grade toilets but they were new so I didn't want to replace them, but they were pretty unimpressive. The worst one was running all of the time, and it was impossible to adjust the tank properly. The kits are about $20 but are equivalent to the internal parts of top of the line toilets. I replaced the worst one with the kit, and it was so great, I replaced all of them. It's been 3 years and haven't had a problem since.

During covid I looked at bidet toilet seats and found the one I liked requires an electrical outlet. I did see there are lots of mechanical ones. I ended up just replacing the toilet seats, but now the whole toilet is upgraded in 2 of our bathrooms! We are very luxurious  But if we remodel our bathrooms, or even add any tile or anything, I think that would be a good time to add it. It's not like it's required for someone to use it, toilet paper can still be there. But I think at that point I'd want to do the whole toilet type instead of the seat. If I'm spending that much time and money on a toilet, its going to be self cleaning!

All you have to do tell me something is easier to clean and I'm sold. I was looking at inexpensive faucets for our guest bathroom to replace the one that is always spotted, and I came across the touch-less version. I thought, it's really not that much effort to use my hand to turn on the faucet! But a friend with 4 kids built a house and used them and said her faucets now stay clean! And of course I went from spots to a matte black faucet that has scratch marks after less than a year. What was I thinking.


----------



## Heather's

I think most people go out of their way to be considerate and kind. Then there are a few that are oblivious to their surrounding because they are in a hurry. So many people have disabilities that may not be obvious. This is a little off topic, but last week I was in the grocery store parking lot with my cart filled with bags. I was taking a bag out of the cart to place in the trunk of the car. The cart started rolling because of the incline. I was trying to hold it from running away with my foot. This kind women came over and said. let me help you." I said that's nice, but I'm ok. She continued to help me put all the bags in the trunk. Then she said, " I'll take the cart back." I thanked her and said I'll return it. Then she said, "During these times we need to be kind to one another." Off she went with the cart. Her kindness touched my heart. Then another day in the same store... the check out line was long. There was a woman who took a few steps out of line to look at the ice cream. When she tried to return to her place in line there was a man who became very agitated and loud. He said she lost her place because she was still shopping. That was a little scary!


----------



## Cassandra

You are definitely one tough dude! Glad to hear you are back home and on the mend. We missed you, and appreciate your giving us the medical news along with the value of a high grade bidet! Definitely on my shopping list for a bathroom that needs a remodel...probably end up with a line to use it when installed.


----------



## JaJa

That’s actually a good question Jackie and usually it depends on the model. Not all cars, for example, go from 1-60 in the same amount of time. Also, a 5 yea old tushy would require less drying time than mine😁 We eventually replaced all of ours with TOTO toilets because the old ones over flowed all the time. My husband is Japanese so that’s the brand he was use to in Japan but Brondell is a very good brand also. Yes, they are expensive so when I finish saving up for the bidet version I’m branding my name on it! Gee Heather, next time we head to California we could stop by and give you our regular TOTO😆


----------



## Heather's

JaJa said:


> Gee Heather, next time we head to California we could stop by and give you our regular TOTO&#128518;


Thank-you JaJa.&#128522; Actually our toilets are TOTO's. When we purchased our house DH installed them, but we don't have the bidet with all the bells and whistles. Our MBR needs a remodel and the bidet is on the wish list now. :grin2:


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; That's pretty funny Jackie! Actually I was thinking the same thing. I remember looking at the TOTO when we had to replace a toilet and it was expensive.


TOTO is the Tesla Model S of the bidet toilet seat line, the finest built. Very expensive with every bell and whistle, they can easily go for over $1000 for the just the seat. The Brondell S1000 is the Tesla Model 3 of the toilet seat line, just as good but lacking a few features of the TOTO like "user memory". The S1000 retails for $699 but I found one on Amazon for $329 (the same price that Costco sells them for but they are rarely in stock). Including the cost of a few minutes for a plumber and electrician for installation, the total cost was around $400.

A bidet toilet seat takes a couple of minutes longer to use than TP but the user is hygienically much cleaner and actually it is very comfortable and dare I say more enjoyable to use. Yes, you always have the option to use TP for the drying process if you wish, but why bother.

A bidet toilet seat IS NOT self cleaning, but our S1000 does have a "sanitizing" mode if desired. It also has an internal "deodorizing" option which makes a room exhaust fan only necessary if desired. Everything is controlled by a wall mount remote about the size of a TV remote.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

Sounds like we’re on the same track. Ed also installed our TOTOs, it’s great have handy husbands😋 This is embarrassing to ask but what is MBR? We’re nerds so all we know is Master boot record🤓 We’re happy, friendly and sociable nerds though.


----------



## stephsu

I am so sorry for all you went through but am glad to hear you are recovering. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## 31818

JaJa said:


> This is embarrassing to ask but what is MBR? We're nerds so all we know is Master boot record&#55358;&#56595; We're happy, friendly and sociable nerds though.


MBR = Master Bed Room in architect lingo.

Vancouver, Wa is a nice place to live. My neighbor's daughter lives there and she visits frequently.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

Dionk-silly me😊 Yes, it is nice here although we love taking trips to California! We both have family down there. Btw, I should probably know this but do you have a house and/or family in Mexico?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, you always have the option to use TP for the drying process if you wish, but why bother.


At first I thought, for guests you'd want toilet paper. But the more I think about it, I'm not sure I'm sold on a bidet in a guest bathroom. I don't think I could ever use a bidet in someone else's house, even the cleanest person I know. I can't even bring myself to touch hand towels in other people's homes, even family. It makes the most sense in the master bath, as I'm now really thinking this out, and makes it a more realistic possibility since the master bathroom has barely been touched. We planned to upgrade a lot ourselves when we bought the house, but the master bath is towards the end of the list. Although, I'm still pretty proud of the toilet upgrades, not sure if I'm ready to move on from those yet. DH thought it wasn't going to work, and I should just keep trying to adjust the chain and water level. But I was really stubborn about it because I talked to a plumber who said the replacement parts are the same as Toto. I was determined to do it myself and got stuck 3/4 through because I couldn't remove a bolt or some part. I had to go to the hardware store to get a different wrench and that didn't work, so then I had to break down and ask DH for help. Then HE had to go get a different, more specific tool. After all of that, when the toilet worked so much better, I was relieved and validated and proud! The other toilets were easy to switch out, I don't know why the first one was so badly stuck. It's the only plumbing I've done myself.



Ricky Ricardo said:


> A bidet toilet seat IS NOT self cleaning, but our S1000 does have a "sanitizing" mode if desired. It also has an internal "deodorizing" option which makes a room exhaust fan only necessary if desired. Everything is controlled by a wall mount remote about the size of a TV remote.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Hmmm, how long do you think before they combine the bidet toilets and self cleaning toilets? With bidets finally catching on here, maybe it's not too far off!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The S1000 retails for $699 but I found one on Amazon for $329 (the same price that Costco sells them for but they are rarely in stock). Including the cost of a few minutes for a plumber and electrician for installation, the total cost was around $400.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ok - I looked at them on Amazon and was dismayed to see that they need to be plugged in. I couldn't imaging having an extension cord running from the toilet to where my plugs are located.

So am I correct understanding that additional plumbing is required and that an electrician could put in an outlet by the toilet? I'm so dumb about all this.

Also, I sure hope you are feeling better every day.


----------



## Heather's

EvaE1izabeth;
Hmmm said:


> TOTO has one, but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## Milo's Mom

¡Ay, Diós Mío! I am just reading about your ordeal. I am so happy that you are home, recovering nicely......and enjoying your bidet!


----------



## JaJa

EavE1izabith you crack me up! It reminds me of trying to change the U-joints in my car but I couldn’t get the clip out and removed the entire drive train and dragged it to the auto parts store🙃 Ours would defiantly go in the master bedroom (bathroom) which Popi had taught me is MBR. I helped Ed with our 3 toilets and each one had a different issue but we got it done. You should feel validated and proud! 
Maybe Popi will address that, unless he now regrets mentioning it😆


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Ok - I looked at them on Amazon and was dismayed to see that they need to be plugged in. I couldn't imaging having an extension cord running from the toilet to where my plugs are located.
> 
> So am I correct understanding that additional plumbing is required and that an electrician could put in an outlet by the toilet? I'm so dumb about all this.
> 
> Also, I sure hope you are feeling better every day.


Yes Jackie, you will need an electrical outlet behind the toilet (which is rare). DO NOT RUN EXTENSION CORDS, VERY UNSAFE. A good electrician will put in an outlet in about 30 minutes. He should put in a GFI outlet to prevent any possible electrical shock. You will not need any additional plumbing other than attaching the bidet water line to existing water outlet behind the toilet - 5 minute job that EvaE could do in about 3 minutes with her new found skills if she lives nearby.

I am feeling better each day, thank you. Now walking two miles per day, up from 1.5 miles per day. My Smart Phone app, says, "you are crushing it!" :laugh: Also sleeping all night through now, getting plenty of rest. Daughters are no longer needed for recovery support. I am over 50% self supporting in my normal activities. Momi estimates that in two more weeks I will be able to walk with Ricky by myself. I agree. Doctors say it is one of the fastest recoveries they have ever seen. It has helped to be motivated by my HavaPals.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Faithb

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yep, it is an emotional roller coaster, but it gets better over time. I think I am over the worst of it. Remember, my youngest daughter is a clinical psychologist and she is always just a phone call away. AND a Havanese is just the technology for moderating mood swings! My mood moderator is sound asleep right next to me now. All this new exercise with Popi is very tiring to him.
> 
> You get what you pay for in a bidet toilet seat - the more you pay, the more bells and whistles. We purchased a relatively expensive one, the Brondell S1000. Yes, it includes a key pad adjustable spray of water to clean thoroughly (at various temperatures), but it also includes a blow dryer, with 4 different selectable dryer heats for personal comfort. It blows in just the right location for complete comfort and drying. No TP required. But wait, there is more! the dryer can be adjusted with key pad for front or rear drying for differences in male and female anatomy. It has been over 6 months since we have purchased any TP! Ain't technology wonderful?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Needless to say that the toilet paper crisis did not effect you :wink2:!


----------



## JaJa

Wow, you are a medical wonder Popi, that’s great!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes Jackie, you will need an electrical outlet behind the toilet (which is rare). DO NOT RUN EXTENSION CORDS, VERY UNSAFE. A good electrician will put in an outlet in about 30 minutes. He should put in a GFI outlet to prevent any possible electrical shock. You will not need any additional plumbing other than attaching the bidet water line to existing water outlet behind the toilet - 5 minute job that EvaE could do in about 3 minutes with her new found skills if she lives nearby.


Haha, I learned a little about how to map out circuits and added dedicated tool receptacles in our garage this summer, too. Let's just say it took me 2 days to install 4 receptacles. Moving a receptacle 6 inches took me an entire afternoon. I have a list of small things to have an electrician do when we add a subpanel for our basement. I think adding that receptacle behind the toilet is a good idea for down the line.



Ricky Ricardo said:


> I am feeling better each day, thank you. Now walking two miles per day, up from 1.5 miles per day. My Smart Phone app, says, "you are crushing it!" :laugh: Also sleeping all night through now, getting plenty of rest. Daughters are no longer needed for recovery support. I am over 50% self supporting in my normal activities. Momi estimates that in two more weeks I will be able to walk with Ricky by myself. I agree. Doctors say it is one of the fastest recoveries they have ever seen. It has helped to be motivated by my HavaPals.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


So glad you are feeling better! You are an inspiration. If Ricky and his Popi can walk 2 miles right now, I really have no excuse. Tomorrow!


----------



## JaJa

Very impressive EvaE1izabeth! I think I’m in love with your mind😆
Yes, Popi is the ultimate inspiration!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

JaJa said:


> Very impressive EvaE1izabeth! I think I'm in love with your mind&#128518;
> Yes, Popi is the ultimate inspiration!


It must be the northwest influence, we're kindred spirits


----------



## pvlahos

What an ordeal! So glad to hear the surgery went well and that you are on the road to recovery.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Doctors say it is one of the fastest recoveries they have ever seen. It has helped to be motivated by my HavaPals.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


So, tell me Popi. What is your secret to such good health (other than your HavaPals)? Clean living? Exercise? Diet? Booze?:laugh2:

Two miles of walking a day is good. I walk everyday. Probably don't get two miles in all the time. I used to wear an odometer until it was telling me I only had 14 steps for the entire morning. I was consistently getting the 10,000 that was recommended so I know the 14 steps it said was totally wrong! Even a new battery didn't help.


----------



## 31818

Today is my 4 week anniversary of my surgery, tempus fugit, how time flies! I estimate that I am about 80% self sufficient now. I did a 1/2 mile walk this morning and I wasn't even breathing hard, two weeks ago I would have been out of breath. My chest sutures are pretty much healed with little to no discomfort. Water retention has pretty much been drained off naturally and so I don't look 'puffy" now. Two more weeks and I will reach another medical milestone and achieve more independence. Full steam ahead.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Today is my 4 week anniversary of my surgery, tempus fugit, how time flies! I estimate that I am about 80% self sufficient now. I did a 1/2 mile walk this morning and I wasn't even breathing hard, two weeks ago I would have been out of breath. My chest sutures are pretty much healed with little to no discomfort. Water retention has pretty much been drained off naturally and so I don't look 'puffy" now. Two more weeks and I will reach another medical milestone and achieve more independence. Full steam ahead.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That is so great! I am impressed with your robustness. Way to go!!:tea:


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Two miles of walking a day is good. I walk everyday. Probably don't get two miles in all the time. I used to wear an odometer until it was telling me I only had 14 steps for the entire morning. I was consistently getting the 10,000 that was recommended so I know the 14 steps it said was totally wrong! Even a new battery didn't help.


Jackie, I HIGHLY recommend the Realalt, 3D TriSport pedometer. Momi and I each have one. Very accurate once you enter the number of inches in you natural step. Available on Amazon. The company is located in Seattle, very nice, helpful customer service. We both wear ours 16 hours per day (I keep mine in my pocket and Momi wears her's around he neck). It automatically resets itself at midnight so in the morning you start with zero steps. It gives number of steps, distance, Kcal burned, minutes walked etc (it doesn't do heart rate). We walk anywhere from 10K to 15K steps a day. That will definitely get the job done! And the device is fun and easy to use. When I walk Ricky, I just multiply my number of steps by about 4 or 5 to arrive at his number of steps. Ricky is one fit dog! but needs a nap when we arrive back home.

Momi's malfunctioned after a couple of months. I called customer service and they said we'll send out a new one today. I asked where I should send the one that wasn't working. She said, you don't need to send it back, we trust you. WOW! that is a company I can support and recommend!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Your amazing Popi! You have such a positive attitude. Just thinking of all you have been through and accomplished in the last month.


----------



## JaJa

*Is this it?*

Mine broke several months ago so I'd love to replace with something that is reliable. Great customer service is a plus. Although I don't know that I'll be able to catch up to you&#128523;


----------



## 31818

JaJa said:


> Mine broke several months ago so I'd love to replace with something that is reliable. Great customer service is a plus. Although I don't know that I'll be able to catch up to you&#128523;


Yep, that's the one in the photo. They come in several colors. Both of ours are black.

No need to catch up with anyone other than yourself. It isn't a contest, it is a journey - we all travel together.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

That’s lovely Popi, I agree.


----------



## Jeanniek

I am so glad to see a post from you! Though I am not so active on the forum any more, I do come to check in and was disappointed every time I did not see you there. I was so worried! Glad that you had amazing doctors and nurses, and that you are on the mend with your loved ones (including Ricky) by your side.

And I am glad for your recommendation for the Toto! I’ve been trying to get my husband on board for getting one for awhile now. We’ve had Toto for over 15 years (they’re GREAT toilets!) but not the bidet, and I so do want one! Anyhow, when hubby is up and about this morning, he’s going to get your reasons of why we should get the bidet!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Jackie, I HIGHLY recommend the Realalt, 3D TriSport pedometer. Momi and I each have one. Very accurate once you enter the number of inches in you natural step. Available on Amazon. The company is located in Seattle, very nice, helpful customer service. We both wear ours 16 hours per day (I keep mine in my pocket and Momi wears her's around he neck). It automatically resets itself at midnight so in the morning you start with zero steps. It gives number of steps, distance, Kcal burned, minutes walked etc (it doesn't do heart rate). We walk anywhere from 10K to 15K steps a day. That will definitely get the job done! And the device is fun and easy to use. When I walk Ricky, I just multiply my number of steps by about 4 or 5 to arrive at his number of steps. Ricky is one fit dog! but needs a nap when we arrive back home.
> 
> Momi's malfunctioned after a couple of months. I called customer service and they said we'll send out a new one today. I asked where I should send the one that wasn't working. She said, you don't need to send it back, we trust you. WOW! that is a company I can support and recommend!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ok! I'm heading to Amazon! I had an Omron and it seemed to work well for a good number of years. Same thing - measure length step, etc. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom

I’m so sorry to hear about your ordeal but very glad you are almost back to yourself. What an inspiration you are! I will keep thinking positive thoughts for you and your family (two legged and four legged).


----------



## Jeanniek

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes Jackie, you will need an electrical outlet behind the toilet (which is rare). DO NOT RUN EXTENSION CORDS, VERY UNSAFE. A good electrician will put in an outlet in about 30 minutes. He should put in a GFI outlet to prevent any possible electrical shock. You will not need any additional plumbing other than attaching the bidet water line to existing water outlet behind the toilet - 5 minute job that EvaE could do in about 3 minutes with her new found skills if she lives nearby.
> 
> I am feeling better each day, thank you. Now walking two miles per day, up from 1.5 miles per day. My Smart Phone app, says, "you are crushing it!" :laugh: Also sleeping all night through now, getting plenty of rest. Daughters are no longer needed for recovery support. I am over 50% self supporting in my normal activities. Momi estimates that in two more weeks I will be able to walk with Ricky by myself. I agree. Doctors say it is one of the fastest recoveries they have ever seen. It has helped to be motivated by my HavaPals.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ah, Thank you, Ricky's Popi! That has been my husband's concern, about the electrical requirements. He's an electrician, but because of medical concerns hasn't been really thrilled about getting too involved of a project. But after I talked to him yesterday about how happy you were you had one, he was more amenable to getting one. And this should be the clincher!

So glad to read you are mending so fast!


----------



## bpentino

So glad to see you back! I've missed your comments. So glad they were able to take care of you and you are back with us. Prayers for continued health & recovery!


----------



## 31818

bpentino said:


> So glad to see you back! I've missed your comments. So glad they were able to take care of you and you are back with us. Prayers for continued health & recovery!


Thank you. There is no way anything can hold Ricky and me from coming back stronger than ever.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama

Hey Ricky's Popi! I was just planning to pop on to post one thing and then get back to correcting, but then I saw this thread. I only read your first post then jumped here to say that DH, Shama, and I are so relieved that you were able to get such excellent care and that you are now on the mend and that Ricky gets to go on walks with you again! I'll try to get in touch again soon!


----------



## 31818

well I passed my 6 week surgery anniversary yesterday. This is a significant milestone. Recovery from open heart surgery is anywhere from 6 weeks to 6 months. I am recuperating rapidly from major surgery. I am walking 3 miles per day and Ricky and I went for a walk this morning with no supervision for the first time. Both us us were ecstatic when we returned home. A cardiac therapist monitors my exercise online with a smart watch I wear. She calls me and says I am doing great but I need to slow down my pace a bit. Okie dokey. It appears that my wearable I.V. will be removed next week. I am about 90% self sufficient now and I will be given even more latitude next week.

The biggest challenge for me right now is self-isolation. Because my major organs - heart, kidneys, liver, lungs, etc. - are still rebuilding, I am particularly vulnerable to Covid. If I should contract Covid right now, I will likely die. When I walk outside, I wear a medical grade mask and maintain at least 20 ft. distance from other pedestrians whether they are wearing a mask or not. Momi goes grocery shopping with a medical grade mask about once every two weeks. When she returns home, we do not mingle until she takes an immediate thorough shower, and puts on clean clothes. We can then share the house together, both maskless.

I am pleased with my progress. I should be pretty much healed and "out of the woods" by the end of the year. The time will pass quickly.

Thanks for all the well wishes. It really does help in recovery. You guys are the best!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213

Great update, Popi!


----------



## JaJa

That’s wonderful Popi, you are a true inspiration! Thank you for the pedometer recommendation, I’m walking more than I realized. I’m still a newbie to the forum but it’s pretty evident that you are an important presence to others on here. Congrats again😊


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Wow Popi! As Ja Ja said, you are truly an inspiration. Were you physically in shape prior to your surgery? Did you do anything other types of exercises other than walking Ricky? 

I also have the pedometer you recommended. However, I'm ashamed to admit I haven't programed it yet. That doesn't keep me from walking though.

By the way, we almost exclusively use the curbside delivery that grocery stores are offering. Has Momi tried that? Several let you order online then you get a call or maybe a text that the order is ready to pick up. I can fax my order to our tiny, little grocery store in town. They call when it's ready and I can either leave a completed check in the back of the SUV or a credit card. At least then we limit our exposure by not having to go inside.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Wow Popi! As Ja Ja said, you are truly an inspiration. Were you physically in shape prior to your surgery? Did you do anything other types of exercises other than walking Ricky?


IN MY OPINION, based on my research, walking is the best form of exercise. I do bicycle quite frequently without Ricky before I got sick. So yes, walking is my primary form of exercise. I was walking 5 miles a day with Ricky before my surgery. I am working my way back up to that distance over the next couple of months.



> I also have the pedometer you recommended. However, I'm ashamed to admit I haven't programed it yet. That doesn't keep me from walking though.


Just program it and you are good to go. Get those legs moving and that heart pumping!



> By the way, we almost exclusively use the curbside delivery that grocery stores are offering. Has Momi tried that? Several let you order online then you get a call or maybe a text that the order is ready to pick up. I can fax my order to our tiny, little grocery store in town. They call when it's ready and I can either leave a completed check in the back of the SUV or a credit card. At least then we limit our exposure by not having to go inside.


Momi tried home delivery and didn't like it. Stores were substituting things she didn't want. She got a call from a store that said they would deliver at 3 am. She said she wasn't getting up at 3 am to accept an order and cancelled. Momi is perfectly happy shopping in the morning when crowds are light, getting exactly what she wants, wearing mask and gloves, and showering when she gets home. she thinks it is much easier than online ordering. (I'M NOT GOING TO ARGUE WITH HER!)

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Momi tried home delivery and didn't like it. Stores were substituting things she didn't want. She got a call from a store that said they would deliver at 3 am. She said she wasn't getting up at 3 am to accept an order and cancelled. Momi is perfectly happy shopping in the morning when crowds are light, getting exactly what she wants, wearing mask and gloves, and showering when she gets home. she thinks it is much easier than online ordering. (I'M NOT GOING TO ARGUE WITH HER!)
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I understand! I miss shopping and picking out my own stuff. Fortunately my store is so small that I can be very specific about any substitutions I would accept or if I don't want any substitutions. I can also request an approx. time I want to come get it. They have been really good too about picking out good produce. I'm rather surprised! It's nice having a small store where I know everyone's name. I've also ordered a lot from Walmart, Amazon and Costco. They never substitute! With them what you see is what you get!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

It does take me longer to place a new online order where I have to choose items than it does to shop for the food. But we have a saved order of basic staples that I can have delivered between shopping trips. The store is local and lets you save what you can and can’t substitute. DH does the grocery shopping now, which is great for everything except produce. I tell him to get what’s in season and try to give examples because it relies less on choosing well  Between that, take out, and subscription meal delivery, I consider our meal planning and food shopping to be something that has improved as a result of stores adapting to Covid.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Wow Popi! As Ja Ja said, you are truly an inspiration. Were you physically in shape prior to your surgery? Did you do anything other types of exercises other than walking Ricky?
> 
> I also have the pedometer you recommended. However, I'm ashamed to admit I haven't programed it yet. That doesn't keep me from walking though.
> 
> By the way, we almost exclusively use the curbside delivery that grocery stores are offering. Has Momi tried that? Several let you order online then you get a call or maybe a text that the order is ready to pick up. I can fax my order to our tiny, little grocery store in town. They call when it's ready and I can either leave a completed check in the back of the SUV or a credit card. At least then we limit our exposure by not having to go inside.


I tried that, but so rarely got what I ordered, and so rarely was able to even get a BUYER that I gave up on it. I think it really depends where you live whether this is an option that works well or not.

...and it was a LOT more expensive.


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> IN MY OPINION, based on my research, walking is the best form of exercise. I do bicycle quite frequently without Ricky before I got sick. So yes, walking is my primary form of exercise. I was walking 5 miles a day with Ricky before my surgery. I am working my way back up to that distance over the next couple of months.
> 
> Just program it and you are good to go. Get those legs moving and that heart pumping!
> 
> Momi tried home delivery and didn't like it. Stores were substituting things she didn't want. She got a call from a store that said they would deliver at 3 am. She said she wasn't getting up at 3 am to accept an order and cancelled. Momi is perfectly happy shopping in the morning when crowds are light, getting exactly what she wants, wearing mask and gloves, and showering when she gets home. she thinks it is much easier than online ordering. (I'M NOT GOING TO ARGUE WITH HER!)
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I agree with Momi! I know what stores are likely rot be uncrowded when, snd if I see more cars in the parking lot that I'm comfortable with, I'll wait till another time. I make sure I don't let us get too close to running out of things.

We are lucky to have a very nice farm store around the corner from our farm that is open year round that ALWAYS has fresh veggies, frozen farm raised local meat (expensive but very good) dairy and locally made bread and pasta. So we can always get staples without going to the big store if we get caught short.

For staples like paper towels, and other cleaning products, if I can't get them locally (we are having another shortage of paper towels here recently) I'll buy a case at a time from Amazon and just store the extras.


----------



## JaJa

After my surgery I was ordering home delivery from Fred Meyer (Kroger) via Instacart. I had to request no substitutions on each item individually and the shoppers always tried to force me to select larger packages. Then there was a mix up and 2 people were shopping for me at once. One was trying to help me figure out the confusion while the other one ignored me and delivered an incomplete order. I’m so glad I’m mobile again and can support our local businesses!


----------



## krandall

JaJa said:


> After my surgery I was ordering home delivery from Fred Meyer (Kroger) via Instacart. I had to request no substitutions on each item individually and the shoppers always tried to force me to select larger packages. Then there was a mix up and 2 people were shopping for me at once. One was trying to help me figure out the confusion while the other one ignored me and delivered an incomplete order. I'm so glad I'm mobile again and can support our local businesses!


And then twice during the lock down when I WAS able to get a delivery date (almost a week away) I made an order coming up to almost $300, specifically so I didn't have to shop again soon. (and my son's family was living with us, so there were 5 of us). When I got the receipt to pay, the amount they actually CHARGED us for was less than half the total because they left so many things off.


----------



## Faithb

So glad to hear that you are improving! Stay Safe.


----------



## 31818

YEAAAAAAAAAAA! I just talked to my I.D. (Infectious Disease) Doctor by phone appointment. He said a home health nurse is going to remove my I.V. PICC Line next Tuesday or Wednesday. This will be a major step for my recovery. Right now I have to wrap my right arm tightly with Saran Wrap to keep the PICC line dry whenever I shower. My right arm becomes immobile and I require help from Momi to shower. With the PICC line removed, I will be able to shower myself and be more independent. This is great news!

I am currently walking 3 miles per day with Ricky. We are having all kinds of fun! Ricky has met a new amigo, Jack, who is a two year old mix-breed puppy about Ricky's size and coloring. They love to play with each other while on leash.

Time to pick up Ricky. He is at the groomer getting a bath and hair trim. He always returns home super stimulated after the spa treatment.

Things are looking up!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

Yippee, congratulations! Independence is a wonderful thing. Your optimism makes me smile, have fun with Ricky and the zoomies😋


----------



## Faithb

Fantastic news!


----------



## Heather's

That's wonderful news! :whoo: You've made such an amazing recovery! I'm glad you will be free of that old PICC line soon. So happy for you and Ricky!


----------



## KristaS

Great news, Popi!


----------



## ShamaMama

Thanks for the update. We're happy for you all!


----------



## JaJa

Popi, do you know yet if you’re getting your PICC line removed today or tomorrow?


----------



## 31818

JaJa said:


> Popi, do you know yet if you're getting your PICC line removed today or tomorrow?


 Just talked to the Home Health Nurse. The PICC line will be removed Thursday morning @ 9am here at my casa. :whoo: I will then be on tablet antibiotics for the rest of my life because I am now vulnerable. According to my I.D. Doctor, bacteria and viruses have the ability to "Hibernate" within your organs once contracted. They can go into stealth mode, undetected. Something (?) can trigger them to come to life and regenerate at any time. Medical science doesn't know what the triggering mechanism is at this time and a lot of research is being done to identify the cause. This is what makes them so dangerous (including Covid). They can "come to life" years from now for unknown reasons and cause your body potential lethal damage. This is not meant to scare anyone, but you need to be aware of any potential risks.

We just figured out how I got my blood infection. Last January I was out of town and a cap came off of one of my teeth. i picked a dentist out of the phone book to glue it back on because he could see me immediately. While there I decided to have him clean my teeth at the same time. When I go to my regular dentist, he always has me take an antibiotic pill before doing any dental work. Since I was out of town, and didn't expect to be going to the dentist, I didn't have my antibiotics with me. I went ahead and had the work done anyway. The mouth is full of nasty bacteria. It got into my blood steam through my gums. It almost cost me my life. Please discuss with your dentist if you should be taking a prophylactic antibiotic an hour before having any dental work done, including cleaning. The life you save may be your own.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Faithb

Fantastic news about the PICC Line coming out on Thursday!


----------



## JaJa

Thank you for the info Popi! I have a cousin that’s on lifetime antibiotics but I’m not sure which one she takes. I’ve had preventative doses myself in the past but never thought about taking one before teeth cleaning but what you’re saying makes sense. I always have a couple doses on hand so I’m going to take one before my next cleaning and discuss it with the dentist. I don’t feel old but being 61 doesn’t qualify as Spring chicken status 😁 You’ve really been through ringer but I see your experience as a learning opportunity for the rest of us. Thanks for sharing, I’m sooo glad you’re okay and yippee for Thursday!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

The prophylaxis doses before dental work are usually recommended for patients with cardiac complications. There are other specialists that recommend them, but it’s based on the individual patient diagnosis, and dentists are usually good about following through. DS takes a dose before dental work but not before hygiene cleanings. DS is also a high infection risk and has cardiac abnormalities, and he has a history of antibiotic resistant infections, so I don’t say this as someone advocating overuse of antibiotics. I agree it’s really important to ask. The confusing thing is that the dentist typically prescribes the dose, but the specialist treating the medical condition is the one that usually makes the recommendation, and I think that makes it easily overlooked. I imagine with emergency appointments it’s even more important but even more likely to be forgotten because people don’t already have the antibiotics filled. I wonder why the dentist didn’t prescribe a short course of antibiotics afterwards since you didn’t have a dose to take. I don’t know if that’s something they’d normally do, it just seems logical to me. 

I hope that in a few years we can look back and see that some of the changes we are making to protect people will help many long after we conquer coronavirus  We are preparing for you, Ricky’s Popi!


----------



## KristaS

Wow, Popi! My dentist always has me take a prophylaxis antibiotic as well but I never really understood why! Thank for sharing. I’m so happy for you to get that PICC line out! One more step to full recovery!


----------



## Heather's

Thanks for the information Popi! Good to hear you will be free of your PICC line soon. I've been very fortunate to be healthy, but things happen... About 1.5 years ago I woke up with a pounding heart? Something I could calmly react to at work, but this was my heart. 😳 Very scary! Turned out to be SVT after a trip to the ER. Looks like I might need a aortic valve in the future. This has reminded me to ask the cardiologist during my video visit if I should have an antibiotic for teeth cleaning.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We just figured out how I got my blood infection. Last January I was out of town and a cap came off of one of my teeth. i picked a dentist out of the phone book to glue it back on because he could see me immediately. While there I decided to have him clean my teeth at the same time. When I go to my regular dentist, he always has me take an antibiotic pill before doing any dental work. Since I was out of town, and didn't expect to be going to the dentist, I didn't have my antibiotics with me. I went ahead and had the work done anyway. The mouth is full of nasty bacteria. It got into my blood steam through my gums. It almost cost me my life. Please discuss with your dentist if you should be taking a prophylactic antibiotic an hour before having any dental work done, including cleaning. The life you save may be your own.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Well, geeze! That's scary! Don't they only prescribe a prophylactic antibiotic if there are already underlying health issues? I recently was diagnosed with AFIB but never considered that to be much of an issue when going to the dentist. I did tell them I have it when they updated my medical history but they have never said anything about taking an antibiotic.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Don't they only prescribe a prophylactic antibiotic if there are already underlying health issues?


 I have been going to the same local dentist for 10 years. He has prescribed an antibiotic each time I see him for all those 10 years, long before I had any health issues.

I suggest you discuss your personal health issues with your trusted dentist, let him make the call. I had no health issues and my dentist insisted I take an antibiotic 10 years ago, he brought it up.

It's like taking your Havanese to a Vet. Find a good Vet and them depend on their advice to treat your dog. My dentist has 3 dogs on his acreage. He has met Ricky once and was impressed. He asks for my advice for pet care and I ask him for advice on dental care.

Good health

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

I don't think you have anything to worry about Jackie because AFib is an arrhythmia. If the leaflets on a heart valve are damaged bacteria from the mouth can travel through the bloodstream and attach causing endocarditis.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

It’s possible state guidelines are different. I don’t think it’s as common to prescribe prophylaxis for healthy individuals because of antibiotic resistance, but maybe that has changed. It probably also depends on the dentist. All the more reason to check with the doctor if there is a medical condition, and with the dentist otherwise!

I do know that dental work can trigger a type of infection in patients with certain types of heart problems, because DS’s heart repair/abnormality is part of why he still takes the antibiotic even though it’s no longer recommended for his transplant status. He is also “colonized,” and I wonder if that is the same as what you were saying about bacteria and viruses. I thought the infection was really rare, so if that’s what happened to you, Ricky’s Popi, it’s one more way you are one in a million


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather's said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about Jackie because AFib is an arrhythmia. If the leaflets on a heart valve are damaged bacteria from the mouth can travel through the bloodstream and attach causing endocarditis.


Thank you Heather & Popi. The only time an antibiotic was prescribed prior to a dental procedure was when I had to have a tooth pulled. Next time I go into the dentist, I will bring it up and see what he says. I might even ask the cardiologist next time I see him.

Heather, just curious. Are you a nurse or doctor? You have provided some very good information in this thread as well as others. You sound like maybe you have a medical background. I've appreciated the information you provide.


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thank you Heather & Popi. The only time an antibiotic was prescribed prior to a dental procedure was when I had to have a tooth pulled. Next time I go into the dentist, I will bring it up and see what he says. I might even ask the cardiologist next time I see him.
> 
> Heather, just curious. Are you a nurse or doctor? You have provided some very good information in this thread as well as others. You sound like maybe you have a medical background. I've appreciated the information you provide.


Your right Jackie...always best to check with your doctor! Popi's experience really made me reevaluate whether I should request for an antibiotic when having my teeth cleaned. I am a nurse, but retired two years ago. I worked in the hospital for 36 yrs. The last 30 yrs as a cardiovascular nurse. The heart really is amazing! ❤


----------



## JaJa

I was wondering the same thing. Thank you for all your years of dedication Heather! I have numerous friends and family who are nurses, it can be grueling work and you deserve as much respect as doctors. This was said to me by other family members who are doctors. When it comes to life inside a hospital, nurses make the world work!


----------



## 31818

JaJa said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Thank you for all your years of dedication Heather! I have numerous friends and family who are nurses, it can be grueling work and you deserve as much respect as doctors. This was said to me by other family members who are doctors. When it comes to life inside a hospital, nurses make the world work!


I share your opinion. The nursing staff was essential to my recovery while in the hospital. I rarely saw a cardiac doctor (mainly because I was dong so well and was quickly demoted to "step down" status while recovering in the hospital). I want to give a shout out to Hari, a male Nurse Practitioner from India. The guy is amazing! I saw him almost daily and he still calls me at my home to see how I am doing. Last time I talked to him by phone he said, "I guess I will be seeing you at Trader Joe's any day now!" :wink2: (we live about 15 miles from each other and shop at the same TJ's)

Marisa, my home health care nurse, came this morning at the appointed time. She removed my PICC line as scheduled. It was 100% painless. I will now have to take antibiotic tablets twice a day for the rest of my life. We had become good friends and this was her last scheduled visit. Ricky had become VERY attached to her and she to him. Ricky took up residence on her lap and refused to leave, so Popi had to step in and take control of him. She said she comes often to our senior development to provide health care services to residents. She said she would stop by again to say HI to the three of us when she had some spare time.

I am now walking about 4 miles a day with Ricky as I recover my strength. I talked to my Cardiac Therapy Nurse by phone this morning. I wear a Smart Watch and all the exercise data is uploaded to her computer via WIFI. She said she now wants me to walk longer distances but at a slower pace. She said the best way to exercise my modified heart is by keeping it at only a slightly elevated rate (about 15%) but for longer periods of time. I can do that!

Yes, I could never have accomplished this recovery fete alone without a dedicated and professional nursing staff! :yo::cheer2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I share your opinion. The nursing staff was essential to my recovery while in the hospital. I rarely saw a cardiac doctor (mainly because I was dong so well and was quickly demoted to "step down" status while recovering in the hospital). I want to give a shout out to Hari, a male Nurse Practitioner from India. The guy is amazing! I saw him almost daily and he still calls me at my home to see how I am doing. Last time I talked to him by phone he said, "I guess I will be seeing you at Trader Joe's any day now!" :wink2: (we live about 15 miles from each other and shop at the same TJ's)
> 
> Marisa, my home health care nurse, came this morning at the appointed time. She removed my PICC line as scheduled. It was 100% painless. We had become good friends and this was her last scheduled visit. Ricky had become VERY attached to her and she to him. Ricky took up residence on her lap and refused to leave, so Popi had to step in and take control of him. She said she comes often to our senior development to provide health care services to residents. She said she would stop by again to say HI to the three of us when she had some spare time. I will now be talking prescription antibiotic tablets, twice a day for the rest of my life.
> 
> I am now walking about 4 miles a day with Ricky as I recover my strength. I talked to my Cardiac Therapy Nurse by phone this morning. I wear a Smart Phone and all the exercise data is uploaded to her computer via WIFI. She said she now wants me to walk longer distances but at a slower pace. She said the best way to exercise my modified heart is by keeping it at only a slightly elevated rate (about 15%) but for longer periods of time. I can do that!
> 
> Yes, I could never have accomplished this recovery fete alone without a dedicated and professional nursing staff! :yo::cheer2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


:hug:


----------



## JaJa

Thanks for sharing Popi, so happy that you’re doing well!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Wow Popi! I am continually impressed by you!


----------



## 31818

It has been 2 months since my surgery. Full recovery will take another 2 to 4 months. My medical support group says that I am progressing faster than most. Some days are better than others. This last 2 or 3 weeks have been tough on me. I feel like I have gone backwards. I do walk 3 miles a day, unassisted, with Ricky without too much trouble. A couple of weeks ago I walked 5 miles one day and I didn't think I would be able to make it home. I haven't tried that again! The thing is my heart was rebuilt with bovine parts. They work different than a human heart - different normal blood pressure, different heart rate, different stamina, different metabolism, different emotions. Momi is doing a great job with patience, some days I am quite cranky. I have to learn a whole new way of living on a daily basis. That is the hardest part!

As a result of the surgery, I am particularly susceptible to Covid because of weakened major organs. Doctor says that should I get Covid now, there is about a 75% chance I will die. Therefore, I am pretty much in home isolation for the next several months (other than walking outdoors and avoiding people). It will be several months before I am "out of the woods." Ricky is particularly solicitous of me, even more than before. He is always at my side. He has started curling around my neck on the back of the sofa when I sit down. He NEVER used to do that!

I have a Cardiac Therapy nurse (20 years experience) who calls me once a week and monitors my Samsung Smart Watch which is loaded with a cardiac app - BP, HR. distance walked, weight, etc. Today she told me her sister died of Covid last week. She went to the funeral in Texas and then came home with Covid herself. :surprise: She says it feels like a bad cold, no smell, no taste, and very fatigued. She is now under a doctors care and completely isolated at home. She wants me to be smart and just hunker down at home.

I will continue to participate on HF as I can manage.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

Thanks for checking in Popi, yesterday I was thinking about you and how you were doing. I had a simple surgery and I’m still under long term isolation. That alone is a challenge to manage. I’m so grateful Ed is still working from home, especially if I’m having a cranky day. One of our friends had COVID and it was quite a struggle. I’m glad you can be monitored at home, we also have a Samsung Smart Watch that Ed tests for work. Ricky sounds like the perfect angel for you and your healing process. He obviously loves his Popi&#55357;&#56476;

I know you’ve been loved and respected on this forum for years and people sincerely care about you. There is a great deal of happy, positive energy being sent to you in everyone’s own special way. It’s okay to be irritable and angry in conjunction with strength and bravery. You are still motivating and inspirational.


----------



## Molly120213

Molly and I wish you all the best as you continue your recovery. I am sorry you are facing home confinement for awhile as you seem like a very active person and it must be hard for you. Keep telling yourself that this is all in your best interest and that there will be better days ahead. There may be a new normal that you have to get used to but you have made it through a terrible ordeal and lived to tell us all about it!

Take care.
Diane


----------



## KristaS

Popi, I’m praying for you!


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It has been 2 months since my surgery. Full recovery will take another 2 to 4 months. My medical support group says that I am progressing faster than most. Some days are better than others. This last 2 or 3 weeks have been tough on me. I feel like I have gone backwards. I do walk 3 miles a day, unassisted, with Ricky without too much trouble. A couple of weeks ago I walked 5 miles one day and I didn't think I would be able to make it home. I haven't tried that again! The thing is my heart was rebuilt with bovine parts. They work different than a human heart - different normal blood pressure, different heart rate, different stamina, different metabolism, different emotions. Momi is doing a great job with patience, some days I am quite cranky. I have to learn a whole new way of living on a daily basis. That is the hardest part!
> 
> As a result of the surgery, I am particularly susceptible to Covid because of weakened major organs. Doctor says that should I get Covid now, there is about a 75% chance I will die. Therefore, I am pretty much in home isolation for the next several months (other than walking outdoors and avoiding people). It will be several months before I am "out of the woods." Ricky is particularly solicitous of me, even more than before. He is always at my side. He has started curling around my neck on the back of the sofa when I sit down. He NEVER used to do that!
> 
> I have a Cardiac Therapy nurse (20 years experience) who calls me once a week and monitors my Samsung Smart Watch which is loaded with a cardiac app - BP, HR. distance walked, weight, etc. Today she told me her sister died of Covid last week. She went to the funeral in Texas and then came home with Covid herself. :surprise: She says it feels like a bad cold, no smell, no taste, and very fatigued. She is now under a doctors care and completely isolated at home. She wants me to be smart and just hunker down at home.
> 
> I will continue to participate on HF as I can manage.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I'm so glad you checked in, but sorry you are having such a hard time. I wish I could give you a hug! And the pups want to give you licky licks!!!


----------



## Cassandra

Thanks for updates...we are all wishing you the best. It is a hard time to be dealing with a recovery from major surgery, but sounds like you are approaching it in the best way possible, under these circumstances. Always good to have a Havanese to provide loving support. Take care and know you have a lot of fans here.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh Popi, I'm glad you let us know. I had been a little worried as it seemed your forum participation had declined somewhat. Group hug :grouphug:

So sorry you are having to deal with all this. But I'm so thankful that your medical team feel you are really doing so well.


----------



## Faithb

Hopefully every day you feel better than the last. Take care of you and stay safe!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It has been 2 months since my surgery. Full recovery will take another 2 to 4 months. My medical support group says that I am progressing faster than most. Some days are better than others. This last 2 or 3 weeks have been tough on me. I feel like I have gone backwards. I do walk 3 miles a day, unassisted, with Ricky without too much trouble. A couple of weeks ago I walked 5 miles one day and I didn't think I would be able to make it home. I haven't tried that again! The thing is my heart was rebuilt with bovine parts. They work different than a human heart - different normal blood pressure, different heart rate, different stamina, different metabolism, different emotions. Momi is doing a great job with patience, some days I am quite cranky. I have to learn a whole new way of living on a daily basis. That is the hardest part!
> 
> As a result of the surgery, I am particularly susceptible to Covid because of weakened major organs. Doctor says that should I get Covid now, there is about a 75% chance I will die. Therefore, I am pretty much in home isolation for the next several months (other than walking outdoors and avoiding people). It will be several months before I am "out of the woods." Ricky is particularly solicitous of me, even more than before. He is always at my side. He has started curling around my neck on the back of the sofa when I sit down. He NEVER used to do that!
> 
> I have a Cardiac Therapy nurse (20 years experience) who calls me once a week and monitors my Samsung Smart Watch which is loaded with a cardiac app - BP, HR. distance walked, weight, etc. Today she told me her sister died of Covid last week. She went to the funeral in Texas and then came home with Covid herself. :surprise: She says it feels like a bad cold, no smell, no taste, and very fatigued. She is now under a doctors care and completely isolated at home. She wants me to be smart and just hunker down at home.
> 
> I will continue to participate on HF as I can manage.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I have thought of you and hoped you were doing well. It is a a hard time to be going through this and so much harder when you're isolated. Are you able to see your daughters yet?

Please keep posting when you are up to it. Imagine this is just enough encouragement to let you know we miss Ricky's antics but not so much pressure that you feel obligated when you don't feel well


----------



## Heather's

You have been in my thoughts Popi. I'm sorry you have had some difficult days. Hoping with each day you feel better. :grouphug:


----------



## Wayne

*Astonishinghavanese.com*

Has any one heard of this breeder? I am hoping I'm wrong but I think I just gave away all of my families Christmas money for a puppy that may not be coming.


----------



## krandall

Wayne said:


> Has any one heard of this breeder? I am hoping I'm wrong but I think I just gave away all of my families Christmas money for a puppy that may not be coming.


I hope you're wrong, but it doesn't look good... I'd try to put a stop payment on the check.


----------



## Wayne

*Beware of the scams*

I paid by etransfer. I think I lost our $950.
Please spread the word about this website: astonishinghavanese.com
As well as the supposed shipping company: lightwave shipping agency
These websites are frauds. Very sad that this kind of thing is happening.


----------



## 31818

It has been a little over 6 months since my surgery. I am doing okay but recovery has not been as rapid as I hoped and expected. My new bovine (cow) heart valves work good but not nearly as good as the original equipment human ones.

Anyway, my cardiologist sent me a copy of my ECG taken just hours after my surgery 6 months ago. He calls it my Electro-Havanese-ogram! ound: He says he is very happy being a cardiologist but thinks he would be equally happy being a DVM!









Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

LOL! It looks perfectly normal to me! <3


----------



## Heather's

It looks like a perfect Sinus Havanese rhythm to me! 🤣


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh Popi! I love that!


----------



## JaJa

That's perfect! Our kids do wonders for my blood pressure💜 I'm sorry you're feeling discouraged. It really is a challenge to get accustomed to a lifestyle change. You're still quite motivating though!


----------

